# Found our perfect puppy today - meet Biscuit!



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Well, what a weekend we've had  By a strange twist of fate we've found exactly what we were looking for - a dark apricot girl who is absolutely adorable. We visited the breeder this morning and fell in love with pup, met mum and dad who were fantastic - so friendly and awesome doggies. Lucy, the breeder, was brilliant and has such a great set up.

She's 8 weeks old and we've decided to call her Biscuit as she is the exact colour of a hobnob! She is also Little Flo's sister to woofs and licks from her sis 

We're collecting her on Friday afternoon after our youngest has broken up for the summer from school. SO EXCITED and grinning from ear to ear! One mad shopping spree later and we've just got the crate left to order online.

Here's some photos of Biscuit - only 5 days until she's home  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

she's gorgeous! what an exciting week ahead for you! x


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

She's adorable - love the "owl eyes". And not long to wait!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh she's a lovely colour ... could Biscuit and Little Flo be persuaded to come to Roundhay would be great to meet you all x


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

What a lovely colour and such a great name. Bet you can't wait to get her home.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh she is lovely, congrats!!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

She's very pretty! Well done on finding your perfect pup!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

You've got to bring her to the Northern meet up at Roundhay. If not, give me a shout if you need some puppy socialising - my Poppy would love to play and you're not far from us!


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

She's a gorgeous colour! Love the picture of her on her back having her tummy tickled


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

dogtastic said:


> Here's some photos of Biscuit - only 5 days until she's home  Best wishes, Karen x
> 
> Hi Karen, how exciting for you, Biscuit looks lovely (I like the name) and very similar to my Maisie when she was a pup. Here are a couple of pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Biscuit is gorgeous - love her colouring


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I really like her name .... she is a lovely... great pics too


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Ah she's gorgeous! Roll on Friday when you can bring her home! You must all be so excited!!!


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations! Biscuit is gorgeous! You will be counting sleeps until Friday I'm sure!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Gosh she's a lovely colour ... could Biscuit and Little Flo be persuaded to come to Roundhay would be great to meet you all x


I'll have to investigate the Roundhay thread to find out all about it and check the date to see how old Biscuit will be by then. If at all possible we would love to come to PooFest North  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> You've got to bring her to the Northern meet up at Roundhay. If not, give me a shout if you need some puppy socialising - my Poppy would love to play and you're not far from us!


Hi Michelle

Oh wow, a potential puppy playdate already - sounds fab  Would love to meet up with you both once Biscuit's settled in. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> dogtastic said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some photos of Biscuit - only 5 days until she's home  Best wishes, Karen x
> ...


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous colour and the perfect name for her! I hope the next 5 days fly by for you!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Sue thats what your two will look like x x


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you so much everyone for your lovely welcome to Biscuit  We've had such an amazing day and can't quite believe we found our perfect puppy today ... was it all a dream ... nope, we've got photos so it must really be true 

The ironic thing is that we completely forgot about taking photos until we were about to leave when we suddenly grabbed the camera and took pictures in about 3 minutes flat! All the puppies loved my daughter's hair and wanted to eat it!

Biscuit's mum and dad were brilliant - so friendly and well behaved and I think they gave us their seal of approval too as they both came over and sat next to us for a stroke and a cuddle. Biscuit's dad Howdy Doody is a dude - here's a photo of them (sorry it's only from behind ). Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

She is very pretty, congratulations.


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

aaahhh how lovely. i think we need to get another dog. Our Maisie is gorgeous and love her to bits but had anyone else noticed how hard it is to take photos of a little black dog?? you cant see her eyes and end up with photos of a little ball of fluff :ilmc:


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww she is stunning, who is the big fluffy dog in the photo?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Wow, what a gorgeous little one! You must be so excited!


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Just found your thread! This is really exciting! When we picked Flo up yesterday your little girl wasn't sold and we were so sad! I'm so pleased she has a new family. I told Flo and she's pleased too! Would be great if the two little siblings could meet up when they are bigger! Do you think they would know? Just going to take Flo out for her last wee - then to bed!! Can't wait for Friday for you!!!
Wendy and Little Flo xxx Licks and kisses to Biscuit


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

kendal said:


> aww she is stunning, who is the big fluffy dog in the photo?


That's Biscuit's dad - he's a miniature poodle who doesn't go in for the traditional poodle hairstyle  He's awesome! Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

wendy diane said:


> Just found your thread! This is really exciting! When we picked Flo up yesterday your little girl wasn't sold and we were so sad! I'm so pleased she has a new family. I told Flo and she's pleased too! Would be great if the two little siblings could meet up when they are bigger! Do you think they would know? Just going to take Flo out for her last wee - then to bed!! Can't wait for Friday for you!!!
> Wendy and Little Flo xxx Licks and kisses to Biscuit


Hi Wendy

It would be amazing if Flo and Biscuit could meet up again when they're older  It was on one of your posts about Little Flo when you praised the breeder that we had a look at her website and gave Lucy a ring yesterday. Can't believe that only a day later we're going to be Biscuit's new family - SO excited, don't know how I'm going to sleep. Best wishes, Karen xx Woofs and hairy hugs to Little Flo xx


----------



## Dolly Parton (Jun 6, 2011)

Biscuit! What a great name. She looks just like a HobNob and good enough to eat. She is beautiful.....


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

AAAAAAHHHHHH - she is gorge - lovely name for her too - very pretty face too - bet you are counting the days until she comes home?
Keep posting x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

She is gorgeous and such a lovely colour.


----------

